# JFK's Irish Army Honour Guard



## Crusader74 (Feb 14, 2009)

This is a documentary for an Irish Language TV Channel TG4 here in Ireland. It Tells the story of the 37th Cadet Class of the Irish Defence Forces who were requested by Jackie Kennedy to be the Honour Guard at the grave side of President John F Kennedy. 

Its subtitled an with some English.  

Most of the Officers in that Class went on to be Col's and Gen's.. One of which was our COS... Gen Shreenan
You will also see the Rank of Comt( Commandant) which is equivalent to a Major. 

 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eepw4Obeyc"]YouTube - JFK's Irish Honour Guard  (Part 1 of 6)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GI5vPSj8e4&feature=related"]YouTube - JFK's Irish Honour Guard (Part 2 of 6)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyRh2QTDJ-0&feature=related"]YouTube - JFK's Irish Honour Guard (Part 3 of 6)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoG9ChwQ0Kc&feature=related"]YouTube - JFK's Irish Honour Guard (Part 4 of 6)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT_1PNeRPOM&feature=related"]YouTube - JFK's Irish Honour Guard (Part 5 of 6)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKAtKdGL8S8&feature=related"]YouTube - JFK's Irish Honour Guard (Part 6 of 6)[/ame]


----------

